# Newbie in the ranks



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello all!
Let me introduce myself, my name is Warren and I'm a slot-a-holic. :wave: 
This is thanks to a buddy of mine who has been collecting and racing HO scale slots for 30 odd years. Then he reintroduced me to it and its all down hill from there. 
So I have a 36' tyco 4 lane road and rail layout, to which I'm currently collecting up the old school aurora lock & joiner track to build a larger 65' road and rail layout. I have Pict of my current layout and a few short quick-time clips captured using my digital camera. I will upload them soon. My little slot collection has grown over the last few years to about 80 cars. I have old school original t-jets, non-mags, mags, J/L's, new A/W cars, tyco HP's and Tyco 440's. My all time favorites are the Magnatractions/Xtractions and t-jets. I even have a few rare cars, like my red & white trans-am camaro. I run them all like I stole them! :devil: 

So while I'm adding my new post to introduce myself, I have to post a question or two. 
Does anyone here run the old school lock & joiner? Can anyone tell me about the new reproduction track that Model Motoring is selling? I'm under the impression that the rails are made out of stainless steel and not standard metal. If this is true, how well to the magnatraction cars run on it? I want to purchase some 15" straights, seeing how they are cheaper new than buying them used on E-bay.

So thats a little about me, and I look forward to reading your responses. I will upload to my little galley my slots and my track photos tonight, but now its off to work.


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

Well I finally got a few photos resized and compressed better and uploaded them. So check out my gallery. I have my current layout before I added the grass mat and trees. I will try and get some newer picts soon. I also have uploaded my tracker design for my new layout with the M.M. track.

So no one has any input on the new M.M. track? No one is running it?


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice Track!

You must have a lot of problems at your track, with all those Police Cars!?!?!?


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

ee_prof said:


> Nice Track!
> 
> You must have a lot of problems at your track, with all those Police Cars!?!?!?


Well someone has to keep the speeds in check! Also with the train, who is going to respond when accidents occur? :freak: 

I have a couple of video clips with the cop cars that have the overhead lights flashing. I will have to upload them.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!
As far as the M.M. track goes, It's still very popular. I know nothing regarding reissued track. If it was good, I think you would've seen something. I would watch E-Pay for deals. Good luck with the 15"s and with 12"r turns.

Tim Leppert


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Are you sure about the stainless steel thing? I was under the impression that conductivity would be an issue...

I have a lot of lock and joiner track, no 15" straights - But, I do have plenty of (early, Quickee Lok ?) AFX 15" straights and a couple of sets of t-jet adaptor tracks. AFX 15" straights are easy, the adaptor track wasn't too hard to come by either, maybe because you usually only need 2 if you're going to use them at all. Mixing is economical and everything still looks the same. Plus there are a few track options exclusive to one or the other, like the 12" banked turn. Just an option to consider.

Only new Model Motoring item I have is a grandstand kit, and it appears first rate. I am going to order some single lane track, I'd rather check it out than buy from a certain reseller who often has some listed.....


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

SplitPoster said:


> I have a lot of lock and joiner track, no 15" straights - But, I do have plenty of (early, Quickee Lok ?) AFX 15" straights and a couple of sets of t-jet adaptor tracks. AFX 15" straights are easy, the adaptor track wasn't too hard to come by either, maybe because you usually only need 2 if you're going to use them at all. Mixing is economical and everything still looks the same. Plus there are a few track options exclusive to one or the other, like the 12" banked turn. Just an option to consider.


So are you saying you have some you would like to get rid of? I'm going to need quite a bit.  Here is a little list... :freak: 

Code Section Stock Used Free 
1513 15" Straight 0 34 -34 
or +54 9" sections, Plus 2 6" (This number may decrease if I find 15")
1517 9" Straight 0 26 -26 
1516 7" Straight 0 10 -10 
1527 6" Straight 0 10 -10 
1515 5" Straight 0 16 -16 
1520 9" Terminal Straight 0 4 -4 
1526 9" Lap counter 0 2 -2 
1507 9" Starter track 0 2 -2 
15072 9" Y track 0 0 0 <-- I would like to add these and will need 4
15073 9" Coblestone track 0 2 -2 
15075 9" Bridge track 0 4 -4 
1522 9" RR Crossing 0 2 -2 
1518 6" 1/4 curve 0 4 -4 
1518A 6" 1/8 curve 0 4 -4 
1519 9" 1/4 Curve 0 14 -14 
1514 9" 1/8 Curve 0 4 -4 
1528 12" 1/8 Curve 0 24 -24 
1533 15" 1/8 Curve 0 4 -4 



I sent an e-mail off to the model motor website and I hope they an shed some light on my questions. I was just hoping someone had some first hand experience with them.

So if anyone might want to sell off some track, let me know. :hat:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Not exactly..... I think the point was that Model Motoring wants $7.95 a piece for 15" straights. If you need 34, that's only $270, plus the locks and joiners. If money is no object, no problem.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Zelda - I run L&J. The 1/8 turns, 15" straights and RR xing, you will have to purchase from e bay, or possibly some from MM. These will be your biggest challenge. Is there any way to minimize all of the 5",6",7" tracks? 

I can't imagine that the MM rails would be stainless, knowing that people run mag cars on the tracks. If my steel rails have lasted 40 years, would they really do stainless?

I may be able to help you with your 9" needs.

Jim


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

T-jetjim said:


> Zelda - I run L&J. The 1/8 turns, 15" straights and RR xing, you will have to purchase from e bay, or possibly some from MM. These will be your biggest challenge. Is there any way to minimize all of the 5",6",7" tracks?
> 
> I can't imagine that the MM rails would be stainless, knowing that people run mag cars on the tracks. If my steel rails have lasted 40 years, would they really do stainless?
> 
> ...


I just scored some 6" 1/4 curves and a few 9" straights and 3x 5" straights. As for the 5" 6" & 7" I will need to fire up tracker 2000 and do a little tweaking. I figure I an buy a few pieces of 15" to fill in the void of 9" to make it a little smoother of a run. I will make a few mods to the layout and see where I come up. I don't plan on rebuilding until probably late fall. Right now I'm collecting track pieces and layout goodies. 

Well I redid the design and got to where I can eliminate all but 2x 15" pieces. I now have to come up with, 84x 9", 8x 7", 14x 6", 6x 5". Let the E-baying begin!

I never did get a reply back from Model Motorong about the track pieces. 

I know I could adapt out and run other AFX track, but I'm going for the look of the dotted lines and such. You have to admit, on a layout with lanscaping, it looks awesome!!! :dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Zelda84 said:


> I know I could adapt out and run other AFX track, but I'm going for the look of the dotted lines and such. You have to admit, on a layout with lanscaping, it looks awesome!!!


 OK -- just stop now, get yourself some modern TYco or AFX track and a white paint pen with some masking tape. Save a lot of money doing it like that.

A friend of mine used new Model Motoring track and the rails were non-magnetic. Luckily he is pretty handy and he just swapped out the rails with magnetic stuff (still a huge pain in the ***).

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I used a paint pen to add the white lines to the edge of my lay-out.










'doba


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> OK -- just stop now, get yourself some modern TYco or AFX track and a white paint pen with some masking tape. Save a lot of money doing it like that.
> 
> A friend of mine used new Model Motoring track and the rails were non-magnetic. Luckily he is pretty handy and he just swapped out the rails with magnetic stuff (still a huge pain in the ***).
> 
> 'doba


Thanks for the input. I currently have tyco now and, well frankly, I hate it. Constantly having to clean in between the rails, track separations, dead spots, and I could go on and on. I'm still kicking myself very hard for *GIVING AWAY* a nice L&J set. I thought tyco had the better track, now from expiriance I know I was wrong. Before anyone says it, the track is secured to the table, it still finds a way to separate.  

I like the idea of adding my own lines to the layout, however you only did the edges of your track. I want the middle lines as well. Has anyone else done something similar to look like the old L&J track?

I'm glad someone could finally shed some light on the rail question. :thumbsup:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

With all the effort and $ you're putting into your track, why not inquire about a routed design?

I know a guy that can help

Tim Leppert
816-217-9378


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

afxgns said:


> With all the effort and $ you're putting into your track, why not inquire about a routed design?
> 
> I know a guy that can help
> 
> ...


THATS HUGE $$$$$!!!! 

But I'm curious to what my layout I have designed would cost.  

I figure I will invest about $400 or so. I will sell what I get in excess and see what I can get out of my Tyco track.


----------

